# New Molecular Signaling Cascade Increases Glucose Uptake



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

New Molecular Signaling Cascade Increases Glucose Uptake Skeletal muscles combust both lipids and carbohydrates during exercise. The carbohydrates consist of both glycogen stored in the muscles as well as glucose extracted from the blood. Being a major sink for glucose disposal, skeletal muscle represents an important model tissue for studying the intracellular signaling pathways leading [...]

*Read More...*


----------

